

Protestors Halt and Block Google Bus in San Francisco  - hornokplease
https://twitter.com/FitzTheReporter/status/410098690821337088

======
sp332
A picture from on the bus
[http://instagram.com/p/htcClgHFNP/](http://instagram.com/p/htcClgHFNP/)

